# svg links



## Inspector (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe gestern mal herumprobiert und bei einer svg Datei auf einzelne Objekte Links gelegt. Das Ganze soll in Kürze die bisherige Imagemap ersetzen. Nach viel Herumprobiererei ist es mir auch gelungen, tatsächlich Sowas wie eine Link-Funktionalität hinzukriegen. Aber so ganz genau, warum es nun so einigermaßen funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Weiß jemand eine url, wo man sich da mal einlesen kann? Was bedeutet z.B. das "target" Attribut? Und wo kann man sich am Besten in xlink einlesen?

Ergänzend dazu eine Frage: Ich habe den aktuellen Versuch erstmal so gemacht, daß ich die svg-Datei per object in die xhtml-Datei eingebettet habe. Ich weiß, es geht auch inline, aber im Moment erst mal so. Wenn ich nun in der svg-Datei auf einen der Links klicke, öffnet sich die Ziel-html-Datei innerhalb des object-Fensters. Das war so nicht beabsichtigt. Ich könnte das natürlich nutzen, und entsprechend darauf abgestimmte Seiten erstellen. Vielleicht wäre das sogar ganz interessant. Aber ich weiß nicht mal, ob das so überhaupt in Ordnung ist. Hat das vielleicht Irgendwas mit irgendwelchen svg-Attributen oder xlink-Attributen zu tun? Oder ist das schlicht grundsätzlich bei object so?

Test-Browser: Die aktuelle Beta 2 des Firefox 1.5. OS: Linux KUbuntu.


----------



## Pianoman (10. Oktober 2005)

Kennst Du das schon?
http://svg.tutorial.aptico.de/
Kenn mich mit der Materie nicht wirklich gut aus, aber ich find's ganz informativ.
lg.


----------



## Inspector (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

kannte ich noch nicht. Guter Tip. Scheint recht gut zu sein, was da steht. Danke.

Ich lass denThread noch 'ne Weile offen, für den Fall, daß noch mehr Infos kommen.


----------

